

For one quake survivor, self-help in the face of seeming helplessness - atgm
http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/world/la-fg-japan-quake-scuba-20110317,0,7192950.story

======
headShrinker
Hacker News style seems to be more verbose than this content, either post your
link with an non-sensational headline or post a comment asking the community
to live to a certain standard. IE: you used a caption to illustrate your point
while the target of the link has nothing to do with the caption. This feels
like a reddit type post, which I do not prefer IE: "if you do this, I hate
you".

~~~
atgm
It's not an "if you do this, I hate you" post, it's a "I'm sick and tired of
Western media focusing on only the nuclear plant when there are so many other
things that they could write about, like this amazing story of a man who saved
lives" post. That's a bit verbose for a headline, though.

I wouldn't know what reddit's like since I've barely ever been there.

I don't see where the verbosity of the content linked has anything to do with
anything on HN. For example, in the last 10 hours, I've seen: "programming
motherfucker," which was a large meme, a page with nothing but three or four
bar charts and no analysis, several short blog/opinion posts... So I don't
know why HN should be focused on the length of a post or how many words are
used in it rather than the content.

Finally, there are plenty of sensational headlines on HN. Off the top of my
head, I remember "Bag of Hurt," "Rip-Off Express," "Are Happy People Dumb,"
"Limitless Brain Power Possible," and I'm sure there are thousands of others
that I don't actually remember. I do remember just yesterday, I was sitting
here thinking that some headlines seemed really sensational just to get people
to click.

I think it was even James Altucher, who is often linked here, that admitted in
a blog post that he makes sensational headlines that have nothing to do with
his actual content, and those are often linked here!

------
hsmyers
In order to read more like this you have to read the other 9 that are like
that of the complaint--- more so now than when Ted Sturgeon coined his
aphorism...[see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sturgeon%27s_Law>]

~~~
bootload
_"... In order to read more like this you have to read the other 9 that are
like that of the complaint ..."_

Or choose a better source?

